# Psychology Today Tests



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2012)

You'll note I put this in the Entertainment section rather than the Health section.

It's my belief that although _Psychology Today_ has some interesting articles, the magazine has definitely become a mirror of popular culture - they've gotten away from their roots as a serious journal of psychology and gone to the side that pays more.

Regardless, here's their Test section - they have 22 self-administered tests you can take to see if you're adventurous, bi-polar or afraid of committment in a relationship. 

*Psychology Today - Test Yourself

*


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 10, 2014)

Interesting Tests...thanks


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've taken a couple similar, and found out I have everything on the face of the Earth:lofl:  If I took ALL the pills doctors have wanted to bombard my system with, I would "by myself" support the FDA.  So I just don't take any, instead, I run around inflicting myself on forums:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

[IMG]http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n60/reyasdottir/November%202010/JustPlainNuts-1.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


> [IMG]http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n60/reyasdottir/November%202010/JustPlainNuts-1.gif[/IMG]



Where did you get that pic of me, and all this time you thought I was a female, LOL!  The truth is out:lofl:Are you the doc? If so, you can see you'll never get writer's cramp when I come in.  Straight, forward diagnosiswned:


----------



## Raven (Apr 10, 2014)

I took the blood pressure risk test and it looks like I'm okay for today at least.  



According  to the American Heart Association, the latest statistics indicate that  approximately 1 in 3 people have high blood pressure. Described as the  "silent killer", this problem often goes undetected, attributable to a  lack of symptoms. As such, getting regular blood pressure checks is  extremely important. A healthy lifestyle and regular check-ups can  reduce the risk of heart attack and stroke. 	  *Overall Results* 








*31*






 

 
 

  		Your results indicate that you are not at risk for developing high  blood pressure. Keep in mind however, that high blood pressure is very  difficult to detect - many people don't even realize they have it. It is  highly recommended that you get yearly check-ups as well maintain a  healthy lifestyle that includes a nutritional diet and regular exercise. 	 


----------

